# Moveable fence - questions and need input please



## nsanywhere (Mar 21, 2011)

SO.....I'm going to bite the bullet this year and get an electric moveable fence (thanks to the nice tax "refund")

I've got 3 little shetlands, very social and my pets more than just a herd of sheep 

We have a few acres of land - they have a large fenced grass area, 3 1/2 sided shed with free feed minerals and hay, fresh water, etc.

In the growing months, I like to get them out on the rest of the property and graze other areas, but this is a family property so I have to be respectful -  not everyone thinks its cute to have lamb poo on the porch, prized flowers chomped down, etc.

For the last 2 years, I have the sheep on harness and leads chained to cinder blocks that I move around. Not terrible, but they get tangled, pissed off at being restrained, I get nervous about predators, etc. etc.

So moveable electrical fence time. I think I've narrowed it down to these two:

42" high Countryside
http://www.maxflex.com/Nets_page1.HTM

35" high by 165'
http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=1

I'd like to go solar for the power, but is that overkill? Rechargeable batter better?

Would love any and all input on this - TIA!!


----------



## patandchickens (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the Premier product, totally pleased with it.

As far as what charger to get, IMO there are not many situations where solar makes sense. The thing is, you DO have to replace the battery every few years even if nothing ever goes wrong; and realistically it is pretty likely that at some point sooner than that you will accidentally let hte battery get totally drained at which point it becomes useless and you need to buy a new one.

The same is true of plain ol' battery powered chargers of course but then you are not paying extra for the solar panel 

So my suggestion would be either plug-in, if you are configured for that to be a reasonable option, or battery powered. As far as whether to get single-use versus rechargable battery, and what size/type unit, it depends on your needs. Generally if you expect to be using the unit only part-time part-year, a single-use battery may be a more reasonable option than if it's going to be used all the time most of the year (in which case rechargeable can be cheaper, assuming you manage it well).

Whatever you do, make sure you understand the specific needs of electronet (MUST be moved frequently to scalp the grass under it right down to the ground, requires a somewhat bigger charger than equal length of other electric fence, requires tying back of corners to make reasonably sag- and wind-proof, and will not generally work well in snowy part of year) and plan on checking the fence FREQUENTLY (like, daily is good) with a good fence tester (just 'it zapped me' is enough to contain docile sheep, but you need an honest to gosh 4,000v -- by the meter, not by the finger-zap guesstimate -- to keep out predators)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the premeir 1 electro net and love it.  It really helps me out while I get our property fenced in a little at a time.  You do have to check it daily.  I have T-posts at each corner and the net anchored to it.  

About 3 weeks ago, I heard the LGD's start growling and then snarling.  I went out to investigate just in time to hear a "yip yip yip" whine getting farther and farther away.  LGD's didn't have a mark and the net looked like something had thought about going through and changed it's mind.  

A farmer near us did loose a lamb to a net several years ago.  There is a little bit of risk but I have not had a problem.


----------



## nsanywhere (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Pat - 

exactly the info I was looking for! So, I'll go with the battery sans solar power. I can't plug in, so regular battery it is.

I'm planning on 3 season use, so maybe the rechargeable is the way to go. Does this mean I buy the battery AND the "energizer"?

I imagine I should direct most of these questions to customer service - did you talk to them? Were they helpful with picking out all the pieces needed?

Jodief100 -

What's a T-post?


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 23, 2011)

I was planning on getting the 35" fence for one goat and two sheep; is 82' long enough for them?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 23, 2011)

You might want to taller fence if you plan on a goat.  

T-Posts are the green posts used to support wire fencing.  Studed posts with a flange near the bottom.  You pound them in the ground, they are pretty sturdy and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> I was planning on getting the 35" fence for one goat and two sheep; is 82' long enough for them?


35" is not tall enough for most goats, we have 48 " or more in our fields, and 36" in the barn for kidding pens and they can jump the 36" panels pretty easily if they choose to. I haven't seen one jump the 48" yet.


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 24, 2011)

In our neck of the woods of Cal. just about  everyone that keeps sheep and/or goats has  5' wire fence + 2 strands of barbed wire on top and 1 along the bottom to help keep dogs, coyotes ( not so much help) , etc. out. I have seen sheep and especially goats jump 4' fences with ease. Heck, one of my friends has a Pygmy goat that gets onto a 18" tree stump about 3' from the 5' fence then jump over the fence to eat a bale of hay on the other side.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 26, 2011)

Would 42" Poultrynet work to keep in chickens, sheep, and a goat?


----------



## nsanywhere (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, Premier fence is ordered and on its way!

Gordon is the company's sheep guy - he was very helpful and got me all squared away.

So now my question is, How do I train the sheep to respect the fence? Just put them in there? Put it on low electricity and let them get a zap?

Would love some advice.


----------



## patandchickens (Mar 26, 2011)

nsanywhere said:
			
		

> How do I train the sheep to respect the fence? Just put them in there? Put it on low electricity and let them get a zap?


No, you want the fence on FULL power when they first encounter it, so it makes a clear impression in their mind. 

You need to be there, watching, ideally located near the charger in case someone should spook into the fence and things need to get shut off pronto (exceedingly rare but worth being careful at first).

IMO the best way to introduce them to electronet is to put it 4-6' or so inside some fencing that they already know about and understand, so that they will be less likely to try to run thru it when they first get socked in the nose by it. You can accellerate the process by putting a bit of hay or suchlike a little ways on the other side of the fence, but you don't want it to be something TOO desirable like grain (you want them to walk up and touch the fence in a slow suspicious way, not assume they can just hustle right thru)

The really important thing is to never EVER leave the fence turned off with the animals against it. If they ever have the experience of touching it and NOT getting set back on their butts, they will forever be testing it.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 24, 2011)

On moveable fence, how does the grounding work? Are you forever moving ground rods?


----------



## nsanywhere (Apr 25, 2011)

I LOVE my new fence!

Its the 3' high x 164' fence and I went with solar power. Couldn't be easier to set up or move.

There is one grounding rod that I put ~18" deep near the solar box and that's it. One clip on the ground rod, one clip on the fence and we're good to go.

Can't figure out why I didn't do this sooner. It's fantastic.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 25, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> On moveable fence, how does the grounding work? Are you forever moving ground rods?


For a short fence, eg. just one 164' section, all you need is a foot or two of rebar jammed into the ground.

For long fences, you would probably need more... but note that if you are tapping off an existing permanent electric fence system (e.g. on your perimeter fencing) then this is a non-issue 

(P.S. Do not use NONelectrified electronet to temporarily keep your 14 month old lab out of the junk pile in the side yard (he has recently taken up chasing birds 'wherever, whenever') even for two days, as on the second day he may very well gillnet himself in it and rip a giant hole trying to get out. I *knew* this was going to happen, and feel very very stupid, and spent Easter putting up a real fence around the junkpile )

Pat


----------

